# Has anyone noticed the new app showing much more surges than normal?



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

mine has by more than 30 percent and seem to be bogus. Never really had a problem with uber but this would be highly illegal and proveable digitally.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

So quit already.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> So quit already.


thats your response to this really? with all the idiotic situations people cant decide on in this forum. Mine is a theory and i'm asking for any confirmation. bright one. You are the guy in your photo right?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> You are the guy in your photo right?


No, my photo is fake, just like yours.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ubers guber I feel like I got catfished lol


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> No, my photo is fake, just like yours.


 obvious sarcasm isnt your thing. ok the look on your faces must be the same tho. That is me


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Ubers guber I feel like I got catfished lol


Ive met Kodyhead and pic is definitely really him


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> i'm asking for any confirmation


i confirm with Uber's Guber 
just quit


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

OP has a point. In Las Vegas, I've noticed that if Uber anticipates increased ride requests, they will surge the surrounding area. The rides don't always materialize for whatever reason. U is always monkeying around with the app and strategies that benefit them and not the drivers. Semi-fake surges is one of them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> That is me


Really? ROFL!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey Mr. Dumazz Guber, OP is relatively new driver/poster. Go get your ego boosting satisfied elsewhere. Your sarcasm shows us all what you are about. And, no, I won't read another post by you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive met Kodyhead and pic is definitely really him


Some people have told me i look like Tom cruise


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Some people have told me i look like Tom cruise


I dont see it... Tom cruise has way nicer hair


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont see it... Tom cruise has way nicer hair


And my hands are much more masculine and manly but I am biased.

Think Jack reacher 
/knight and day tom cruise, not mission impossible top gun tom cruise


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Hey Mr. Dumazz Guber, OP is relatively new driver/poster. Go get your ego boosting satisfied elsewhere. Your sarcasm shows us all what you are about. And, no, I won't read another post by you.


Hippie


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm new but I have been watching the app for a few weeks before the new app and now. I have seen more areas in surge in the new app compared to the old app. If it is true about fake surges that would make sense as there are areas that now show in surge that really don't make any sense. At least to my limited experience. Deep Ellum, lower Greenville and the like I can understand but some surges are just out in the boonies or some really strange parts of the metroplex.

Meh, what do I know.


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

The best strategy I have come up with driving from 4:45am-9am every weekday is to ignore surges and accept almost every request you get. Throughout your morning you will naturally fall into one or two of the surge areas. The major problem a lot of drivers have is trying to get surge pricing on every request. That is not a realistic goal. In philly I average $23 an hour everyday for four hours. I recently received an email from Uber telling me that I was in the top 93% of earners in my city which tells me that I only have room to increase my revenue by 7% and that is if I was 100% efficient. It also tells me that if Inwas 100% efficient I would make 7% of 23 ($1.61)plus $23. What are everybody else’s totals and averages?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That's the same strategy I use (taking everything) but I also know where to position my car for the most profitable morning airport runs.


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> That's the same strategy I use (taking everything) but I also know where to position my car for the most profitable morning airport runs.


I do too. Are you driving to the area for the most profitable airport runs? If so how many miles to that area and is it worth the miles you are putting on your vehicle everyday? I find that the best strategy in the long run is (if you live in the city like I do) to just flick on the app with the destination set to the airport. A base fare to the airport from my area is $17.00. If I get home at the end of my morning and I make $100 in four hours by only putting 80-90 miles on the vehicle it was a good run. Sometimes I will make $100 by only putting 60 miles on the car. Those are my above average days. Do you have the same experience? Following the algorithm really is your best bet in the long run. Trying to buck it wastes time and money.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I consistently make $120-150 in the first 4-6 hours of the AM doing it like I do. The rest of the day I let the algo run me around, but I tend to also position myself as well.

Deadhead back from the airport to my fishing hole and wait 10 minutes then "ping" off we go again.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fake? Yes and no. No- they are real to the passenger and they are real to Uber but you won't get a request with the surge attached. I think there was an error on their . The app is showing us surges that we are not supposed to be seeing. That's just based on a few phone calls last night, with support on a situation I had


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> mine has by more than 30 percent and seem to be bogus. Never really had a problem with uber but this would be highly illegal and proveable digitally.


LIES

NEW & IMPROVED

UBER LIES.


----------

